# Pickerel Creek Hunt up for grabs



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, do to my hunting partner backing out, It is first come first serve for a online won permit for opening day at Pickerel creek spot #41. Meet me at my house or in near Parma, ohio location and I'll sign it over to ya, not for sale but maybe a box of shells or duck loads would be fine, if not that's ok too. just want to see someone use it. e-mail me at [email protected] I'll try and keep this civil but first come first serve. Id like to get this over with today, Wednesday.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

41 is the primo spot right next to Ottawa gun club!!!!!!!!!!
To bad I gave up wterfowl hunting.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent you an email


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

D.D. is right on about that being the prime area. i would find someone to go. like a wife or even a bum.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Another idea for you - like I said in the email my plan was to hunt Resthaven for awhile in the morning before taking our boat in Sandusky out for the year so I'm going to be there regardless. If you want to go but just don't want to go alone I might be able to work something out with you.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

I hunted at Pickerel in early teal / goose. It was a nightmare... 90+ degrees. Right after we started picking up the geese tried to land on us, and then right at dusk when we were picking up we heard what we thought was a train... then realized it was mosquitos! I think I lost a pint of blood... and swallowed about a gallon of bug spray fogging myself.

I would love to hunt that place in colder weather though... saw tons of birds.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys, the permit has been transferred. Between school and being pretty busy i didnt have a chnace to properly scout or prep for it, along with the partner problem. Good luck to you all on opening day.


----------

